# Over the counter antibiotics?



## SubAtomicScope (Jul 30, 2009)

I have read that some over the counter antibiotics are usefull in curing Fin Rot in fish. I have a very limited supply of aquarium medications available where I live an Over the Counter stuff might just do the trick for me...which Gram Negative Antibiotic should I try to buy from the pharamacy, and how do I work out the dosages?


----------



## SubAtomicScope (Jul 30, 2009)

No replies...Really...nobody knows?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I just read this online: 

"In the United States especially, finrot is commonly treated using over-the-counter antibiotics such as erythromycin and minocycline. Trimethoprim and sulfadimidine may also be used. Outside of the U.S., antibiotics may be controlled and only available from a veterinarian"

Not sure if that helps answer your question, but thought I'd post it. :-?


----------



## SubAtomicScope (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks Aunt Kymmie...doesnt really help. I found the same thing which is what prompted me to post the question. I really hate it when people make statements like that and then dont tell you how to do it or who to contact to find out.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Where are you located? If it were me, keep the fish isolated in a barebottom hospital tank for a week and do daily water changes. Operate tank with a sponge filter and heater (if room temperature is not consistently above 76 degrees). If nothing improves, then this is the time you switch to erythromycin and minocycline combined or try kanaplex.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

IDK where you live in the US, I'm in WI and as far as I know Minocycline HCL and erythromycin are prescription meds. I have prescriptions for both, though the erythromycin is a 2% solution, I've never used it for my self or my fish. I have used the minocycline, which comes in 100mg capsules. Dosing the meds for fish is actually quite easy, I follow the directions for the fish meds Maracyn and Maracyn-Two. Maracyn is erythromycin, and Maracyn two is Minocycline. 

The directions for Maracyn are- dose 200mg erythromycin per 10gal every day for 5 days, repeat only once if needed.

Directions for Maracyn- two : dose 20mg Minocycline per 10 gal on the first day. Second through 5th dose 10mg Minocyclin per 10 gal. repeat the 5 day treatment only once if needed.

You can use solutions of both meds to treat fish with, but working out the dosage is more difficult and is impossible to say with out knowing the % solution. 

BTW- both of these are prescribed most often as acne meds, so if you can get it OTC where you live look in the acne section.


----------

